# horses and llamas



## TGreenhut (Feb 27, 2011)

Can u keep horses and llamas together?


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 27, 2011)

depends on the horse and the llama. Also depends on if they are males and intact. I would not keep them together if either is an intact male.


----------



## TGreenhut (Feb 27, 2011)

ok, thanks but to be more specific, I was wondering if I would be able to house two female llamas in the same barn and pasture as a horse and a miniature horse (we don't have horses yet so I don't know what gender they would be).
Would feeding them be a problem if the horse got into the llama feed or vise versa?


----------



## elevan (Feb 27, 2011)

I have a female Morgan mare, a gelded male mini-shetland pony cross and a male llama (along with my goats) in the same barn.

The llama and the morgan don't like each other much.  The mini and the llama get along great.


----------



## TGreenhut (Feb 27, 2011)

Emily, what do you do about feeding since horses and llamas can't eat eachother's food.


----------



## elevan (Feb 27, 2011)

TGreenhut said:
			
		

> Emily, what do you do about feeding since horses and llamas can't eat eachother's food.


Mine all have feeding stalls.

But if that's not an option for you, then you could put halters on at feeding time and clip them next to their feed dishes so they can't get into each others feed.


----------



## TGreenhut (Feb 27, 2011)

oh okay! Thank you!


----------

